# is it?



## jellyflakes (Sep 25, 2006)

my mantid is probaly a female but were not so sure s\he eats fine never comes of the cieling and only eats locusts


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 25, 2006)

mantids like high places so that is why it wont come off the ceiling. do you have a picture of it so we can tell you what species and if it is male or female? or you could do it yourself by counting the segments on tis abdomen. 6 for female 8 for male


----------



## Rick (Sep 25, 2006)

On adults males and females abdomens look completely different.


----------

